# bengal show 26th july



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wondered if any one was taking there bengals? i cant take mine it clashes with the gwynedd show, gutted!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thought you weren't meant to advertise where you were showing your cats if it's a GCCF show?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Thought you weren't meant to advertise where you were showing your cats if it's a GCCF show?


as long as you dont mention any names, i think its ok


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok cool, just checking 

Good luck @ your shows


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good show, good luck


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, you just can't say which cat you are entering in case any judges happen to be looking in


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

jens4cats said:


> Just wondered if any one was taking there bengals? i cant take mine it clashes with the gwynedd show, gutted!


Not to worry we can all meet up at gwynedd show


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey all  yep am at that show


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh I really want to go to a show where they have Bengals  its 240miles from me though  is there any other good shows on more south this year?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What town are you nearest to Crofty?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

There are a few all breed shows coming up down south in the next couple of months.................

Southampton - 16/8
Bristol - 23/8 
Luton - 6/9

All shows are listed on the gccf website.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What town are you nearest to Crofty?


I live in Southampton, i dont mind traveling abit just 5 hours is abit far


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The Guildhall, Civic Centre, West Marlands Road, Southampton, SO14 7LP

Is the address of the Southampton one, Three Counties Cat Club. Should be Bengals there if its an all breed show which I'm sure it is


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

There is the biggest of them all - The Supreme Cat Show in November at The NEC, Birmingham - usually around 1,200 - 1,400 cats and I am sure there would be a smattering of Bengals there...


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Just wondered if any one was taking there bengals? i cant take mine it clashes with the gwynedd show, gutted!


We will be there


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

janet001 said:


> We will be there


I Will keep an eye open for you, i think i will be in a different section to you though mines a neuter. see you there


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww not long now to the show


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> The Guildhall, Civic Centre, West Marlands Road, Southampton, SO14 7LP
> 
> Is the address of the Southampton one, Three Counties Cat Club. Should be Bengals there if its an all breed show which I'm sure it is


Oh really!!! just seen your post above, going to book it off work!! Thankyou


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> There is the biggest of them all - The Supreme Cat Show in November at The NEC, Birmingham - usually around 1,200 - 1,400 cats and I am sure there would be a smattering of Bengals there...


Oh i would be in heaven, def going to go to that!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> awwwww not long now to the show


Where's the bengal show? or are you meaning your going to the one in wales... think im confused hehe easyily done!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

crofty said:


> Where's the bengal show? or are you meaning your going to the one in wales... think im confused hehe easyily done!


lol  awww am going to the bengal cat club one

its here 

Northcroft Leisure Centre 
Northcroft Lane, Newbury, 
Berkshire. RG14 1RS

such a shame you cant come


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> lol  awww am going to the bengal cat club one
> 
> its here
> 
> ...


Oh Newbury ist that far but got some friends down this way that day that are picking up there first stud cat (they are starting to breed bengals!!) from my friend that breeds them in Gosport (diamond dust bengals). Said Id meet up  Good Luck though!!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> I Will keep an eye open for you, i think i will be in a different section to you though mines a neuter. see you there


I will keep a look out for you


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh Newbury ist that far but got some friends down this way that day that are picking up there first stud cat (they are starting to breed bengals!!) from my friend that breeds them in Gosport (diamond dust bengals). Said Id meet up  Good Luck though!!


awwww cool well its about 1hr 30 mins from me so not too far  aww i bet they are excited  

hey janet  you looking forward to the show ?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck to those going tomorrow  and hopefully see you there !! i pick up my two babies there am sooooooo excited !!!!!


----------

